# كتب رائعة في التبريد والتكييف كلها باللغة العربية



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*كتب رائعة في التبريد والتكييف كلها باللغة العربية


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التبريد والتكييف



كتب من رفعي في مجال التبريد والتكييف من معهد إعداد الكوادر وكتب
الدكتور صبري بولس كلها باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf
التبريد والتكييف​ 
المساحة 60 ميجا​ 
وهذه هي عناوين الكتب :
01 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف عملي
02 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف ورشة
03 - اساسيات التبريد والتكييف
04 - اساسيات علم الحراريات والموائع
05 - التكييف المركزي
06 - الرسم الفني في التبريد والتكييف
07 - انظمة التحكم فى التبريد والتكييف
08 - تطبيقات حاسب آلي فى التبريد والتكييف
09 - صيانة انظمة التبريد والتكييف
10 - نظم ومعدات تبريد
11 - نظم ومعدات تكييف
وهذه كتب المؤلف المعروف في مجال التبريد والتكييف
الدكتور صبري بولس :
13 - تكييف الهواء المركزي واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في عمليات تكييف الهواء
14 - كيف يمكنك علاج عوارض وأعطال وحدات التبريد وتكييف الهواء
ومعهم كتاب هدية : 15 - الغسالة الكهربائية - د صبري بولس​ 



Download File
​*​


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## SAMEH7777 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تجميعه رائعه من الكتب التى طرحت 
على وفكره جميله
شكرا
[email protected]​


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## زيزو ا (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Mech_Eng.HEMA (27 ديسمبر 2011)

I thank you on your subject

But 
we shall take approved from author of these books

This is the best way to develop us in life​


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ok later inchalah


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

كتب ممتازه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your comments pliz*


----------



## faisal fouad (29 ديسمبر 2011)

كيفيه تحميل الكتاب


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (30 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## mohammedtoms (1 يناير 2012)

قراءه كتب صبري بوليس


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (2 يناير 2012)

*وااااااااااااصل*


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## AHMED2284 (3 يناير 2012)

*morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
thmkessssssssssssssssssssssssssss*​


----------



## AHMED2284 (3 يناير 2012)

جيد جدا


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## القلهاتي (7 يناير 2012)

ما رضى يتزل عندي ممكن رابط بديل


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

its good just click in here


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## محمد زكريا جمعة (11 يناير 2012)

كيف يمكن تحميل هذه الكتب ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## mustafatel (12 يناير 2012)

the link don't work can you please download it on the mediafire


----------



## ahmed ramzi (12 يناير 2012)

how can i load the files please?
thanks


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

click in here to download


----------



## عمر مهدي ابراهيم (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحيه والسلام 
الشيد بهذا الملتقي وله التوفيق بذن الله 
الطلب منكم شرح موجز ومفصل عن التكيف المركزي 
او رابط 
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

ok in the neer futur


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## حسن-12 (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## برديسى (17 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااا جارى التحميل


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## onizuka (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## onizuka (20 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## onizuka (21 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (23 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (24 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (25 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (27 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (28 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (29 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## عليالعاني (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم على المجهود


----------



## fuadmidya (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تميم المصرى (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا تميم المصرى


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome bro


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## COREY (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراً على المجهود بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (28 مايو 2012)

لرابط لا يعمل


----------

